
Xoom With Honeycomb - wglb
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2011/02/23/Xoom-Honeycomb
======
levesque
I wonder which of the Xoom and the 10" Galaxy tab will come out the strongest.
I'll be getting one of those two for sure. The Notion Ink is out for me.

